

4chan DDoS Takes Down MPAA and Anti-Piracy Websites - Indyan
http://torrentfreak.com/4chan-ddos-takes-down-mpaa-and-anti-piracy-websites-100918/

======
some1else
RIAA and MPAA really need to come to their senses. They just can't buy more
black hat firepower than disenchanted script kiddies will unleash against them
for free. This is almost identical to the repercussions (having their websites
defaced) of their attempts to pollute P2P networks with virus-infected seeds.
They're really not good at this wannabe cyber-warfare game, and should be held
responsible for misconduct, like any other netizen.

~~~
schn
The only way they can get out is to hire 4chan.

~~~
DiabloD3
Dear RIAA/MPAA,

Although Anonymous is not your personal army, and when Jesus asked them their
name, they replied "My name is Legion, for we are many", and by many, they
mean over 9000; and they're also a front for the Marcab Confederacy....

They take large sums of unmarked, non-sequential large denomination bills, and
don't skimp on the briefcase. Deliver it to moot's beachfront property in
Mexico.

~~~
armandososa
What? That totally sounds like the argument for a Quentin Tarantino movie.

------
philk
I might be missing something here but surely a web presence is not vital to
either of these organizations, and while it might be satisfying to DDOS them
it doesn't accomplish much.

Also www.aiplex.com appears to be back up.

~~~
naner
Reminds me of the whole "refusing to be interrogated for entering my own
country" incident.

You're not _sticking it to the man_ , you're _sticking it to the low-level
employee who is punching the clock for the man but doesn't actually have any
say in steering procedure._

And I guess that's fine if you want the publicity. But that's all you're going
to get out of it.

~~~
jrockway
That was more interesting because nobody was really sure as to whether or not
you had to answer those questions. Turns out you don't.

This is silly, though, because there is little point in bringing down a
website that nobody visits. If a tree falls in the forest...

------
16s
For the young guys out there, you should know that DOS is illegal. If an
individual is caught doing this, they could end-up in jail or in the least get
a criminal record. So, if you want a decent job and to be a productive member
of society, don't DOS websites.

 _Your IP address is not anonymous._

~~~
darrikmazey
Also for the young kids: illegal is not always synonymous with immoral, and
sometimes to be a productive member of society you have to step across that
line.

~~~
chrischen
DDoS or human flesh search would be morally acceptable IF there were no other
recourse in society for justice. In china the government is authoritarian and
the people have human flesh searches as their effective form of justice. But
to condone illegal activity for change in places like the united states is to
suggest that there is critical flaw in the democratic process. Is there?
Because if there is then we should acknowledge that and fix that too instead
of relying on mob rule all the time. The only person I can see who morally
justifies this (for him/herself) would be some teenager who has never been
allowed to vote (thus not having any other recourse for change). But I think
its irresponsible to encourage these who must be kids to take the illegal
route to get what they want if there is a _viable_ legal route. Write your
senator or something, don't cheer the mob on. Make sure you're not operating
on impulse.

~~~
anthonyb
The MPAA has powerful lobbyists. I can see people being disenfranchised pretty
easily, at which point, what's your recourse? Vote in the next guy who'll be
just as easily swayed? I don't agree with DDOS'ing people, but I can
understand how some people might think it's one of the few options which might
bring about change.

~~~
kiba
Sometime it is better to employ a taoist strategy of doing nothing and let
them create their own demise. If they are targeting P2P users, than it let
them know not to pirate that content and consume somebody's else. If that
somebody else is smart, than he could enter into a mutually beneficial
relationship rather than wasting money to try to fight piracy.

------
alextgordon
Oddly, while giving a tutorial on how to be a part of the DDoS, the article
misses out the minor detail that it is in fact illegal.

~~~
by
Participating in a distributed denial of service attack is not necessarily
illegal. There has to be some intent on the part of the visitor to cause
damage. You could get involved in one just by innocently visiting a malicious
web page which makes your browser download large files from the victim. Or
suppose I set up an under-sized server with a very popular web application,
the server might collapse under the load, but my visitors would not
automatically become criminals when my server went down.

~~~
alextgordon
My comment was in the context of the article. I'd say firing up LOIC is plenty
enough intent for it to be illegal.

~~~
mkramlich
I don't know about the rest of you but I've thought about firing up LOIC just
so I could say I fired up a Low-Orbit Ion Cannon. Who cares about DDoS-ing. :)

------
paul9290
I think they need a new target. This would make more sense five or so years
ago as these organizations have bended to the market. I can now for free use
YouTube or vevo listen to any song I want either on my pc or thru their iPhone
apps. Similarly use hulu , Justin TV or YouTube to watch for free mpaa
content.

~~~
armandososa
Yeah, if you live in the United States. If I wanted to see, say, the Lost
finale before it was spoiled to oblivion I had two options:

a) BitTorrent it. b) Scream in agony.

------
lmaonade
we had efnet, they have 4chan

kids will be kids

------
pvg
_We target the bastard group that has thus far led this charge against our
websites. [...] We have the manpower, we have the botnets, it’s time we do to
them what they keep doing to us._

What else, they stabbed us in the back? I know I'm breaking Godwin laws here
but that's some pretty sickening Kristallnacht rhetoric there.

------
s810
Also Sean Hannity's forum, but for some reason nobody noticed that. (it's back
up now)

------
c00p3r
Leave 4chan alone. Young freaks (and, oh, oldfags) have the same right to
crowd together as everyone else. ^_^

~~~
zf0fan
“Orakio -> #programming: I mean I hate scientology and I don’t need to be in
some group called anonymous to express that hate.” – zf04

Same can apply with anti-piracy. Anonymous = noobs.

